# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Συναγερμός DSC NEO 2032 και πληκτρολόγιο LCD  - 160 ευρώ

## dirtyfot

DSC 2032 and kb pic01.jpgDSC 2032 and kb pic02.jpgDSC 2032 and kb pic03.jpgDSC 2032 and kb pic04.jpgDSC 2032 and kb pic05.jpgDSC 2032 and kb pic06.jpgσυμβατό

Πωλείται μονάδα συναγερμού και πληκτρολόγιο στις συσκευασίες του χωρίς να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί και με εγγύηση αντιπροσωπείας 18 μηνών.
Συνοδεύεται από μεταλλικό κουτί.

Χαρακτηριστικά:
Μονάδα DSC NEO HS2032NKE:
Υποστηρίζει 8 Ζώνες
Επεκτάσιμο έως 32 Ζώνες
Μνήμη 500 Συμβάντων
Δέχεται 72 Κωδικούς Χρηστών
Σύνδεση έως 8 Πληκτρολόγια

Πληκτρολόγιο DSC NEO HS2LCDE6 N:
Οθόνη LCD 2 Γραμμών
Υποστηρίζει 128 Ζώνες
Οθόνη 32 Χαρακτήρων
5 Προγραμματιζόμενα Πλήκτρα

Δεκτός οποιοσδήποτε έλεγχος.
Επειδή η συσκευασία της μονάδας είναι κλειστή με ταινία ασφαλέιας απο τον προμηθευτή, ο οποιδήποτε έλεγχος θα πρέπει γίνει αν σίγουρα θέλετε να το αγοράσετε.

----------

